# Intrauterine growth retardation



## delilahworld031 (May 4, 2011)

What ICD-9 CM would be used for a pregnant mother who has a fetus that has "intrauterine growth retardation"? 

764.90 states it is "never for use on the materal record so I figure it should be a code from category 655 "known or suspected fetal abnormality affecting management of mother" or category 656 " other known or suspected fetal and placental problems affecting management of mother".


----------



## coding303 (May 4, 2011)

656.53 Poor fetal growth, affecting management of mother, antepartum


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 4, 2011)

Hi,
I think the correct code is  656.53...

Nalini CPC


----------

